# Irregular period and no drugs on 1st IUI?!



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My clinic is telling me that for my first IUI, I don't need drugs to regulate my periods/bring on ovulation or whatever, but my periods are not regular.

I don't understand this, and I can't afford to waste money on treatment that has no chance of working.  Any ideas?  I'm going to email them and explain my concerns (it's abroad so I don't know if my meaning is getting lost in translation)., but I'd appreciate any advice anyone has.

thanks, as ever
abnex


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello abnex,

I'm assuming this is unmedicated IUI or are you on stims?

I'd definitely question your clinic's plan. Have they arranged for you to get scanned somewhere locally to see how your follicles are growing? If you have used OPKs in the past - have these been reliable in predicting your ovulation?


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for your reply pyra, i asked someone who has been there and she says the clinic would get her to get a scan in the UK and determine the time of her tx based on that, which was a bit more reassuring.  I didn't know scans were used for that purpose.
I was trying to use an ovulator predictor kit this month but my life's so manic i didn't manage it - which is a bit crazy i know.  I've never used one before and if i had, i wouldn't know how to work out whether or not it was accurate!  
thanks for your answer xxxxx
abnex


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

You should ask them to prescribe you a trigger. Not sure how they are planning to time the IUI without it... OPKs can be a little hit and miss to be honest. All the best!


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks pyra, turns out he is intending to use a trigger and a drug to thicken the lining of the womb
thanks for your help hun
ab nex xxxxxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi abacusnexus

i did natural iui and like your self hadnt a clue about OPK. i bought the clear blue digital ones as you cant go wrong with them. it will bring ul a blank circle if your not ovulating and a smiley face when you are. i think because your cycle isnt regular i would of done medicated as u have gaurenteed ovulation. i never thought i wud ovulate and on monday when i saw the smiley face i was like a kid in toys r us. good lick with your treatment


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks sass00


----------

